# الكود fault E4 في تكييف متحرك راجعت الكتالوج فوجدته



## الباحث عن المعرفه (26 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كل عام وانتم بخير ​ 
كنت اشتكي دوما من قلة كفاءة تبريد مكيف متحرك ماركة رويال كول والان توقف التبريد كليا 
مروحة الهواء فقط التي تعمل ولمدة ساعه واحده ثم يتوقف الجهاز عن العمل ويعطي على الشاشه
الكود fault E4 راجعت الكتالوج فوجدته يعني units faults 
ماذا يعني هذا العطل وكيف يمكن اصلاحه 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الباحث عن المعرفه (26 أغسطس 2011)

متواجد لمتابعة الاستفسارات والاجوبه بارك الله فيكم


----------



## الباحث عن المعرفه (26 أغسطس 2011)

لا احد من الخبراء والمهندسين لديه فكره


----------



## محسن يوسف (26 أغسطس 2011)

كل كارته تحتوي علي دائره تسمي دائرة اكتشاف العطل ومبينات التشخيص
وعلي سبيل المثال فان كارته يونيون اير تكون لستة الاعطال لها كالتالي
في الكارتات الديجيتال تكونE1 سنسورالغرفه وهو حساس درجه حراره الغرفه ومركب علي سطح المبخر في مدخل الهواءالراجع
E2 سنسور الملف الداخلي وهو ملاصق لملفات المبخر
E3 سنسورالملف الخارجي وهو ملاصق للملف الخارجي او المكثف
E5 وهي تشير الي نقص شحنة مركب التبريد او نقص الفريون
 E4وهي تشير الي حمل علي الكمبيريسور مما يرفع درجةحرارته


[FONT=&quot]اما الكارتات اللمبات ………وهي الكارتات التي تعرض نظام التشغيل عن طريق اللمبات[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
وتكون لستة الاعطال في هذا النوع عن طريف فلاشات اللمبات فمثلا
فلاش لمبة البور تشير الي سنسور الغرفه
فلاش لمبة البور + سليب تشير الي سنسور الملف الداخلي
فلاش لمبة الدرين تشير الي سنسورالملف الخارجي
فلاش لمبة البور + الكول تشير الي حمل علي الكمبريسور
فلاش لمبة البور + الكول تشير الي نقص الشحنه
وتختلف الستة الاعطال من نوع لاخر فمثلا كارير غير يونيون اير لكنها بتكون موجوده في الكتالوج 

[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## الباحث عن المعرفه (26 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي المهندس محسن 
نعم والحمد لله انني لم اضيع الكتالوج لان كل شركه لها الكود الخاص بها 
والكود عندي يعني بعد الترجمه خطأ في الوحده فماذا تعني الوحده في جهاز التكييف 
ارجوا التوضيح بارك الله فيك


----------



## محسن يوسف (26 أغسطس 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]اعطال الوحدات ال كارير طراز [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]42 VMC30 – 36[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]اشاره اللمبه الخضراء 3 مرات – عطل فى ثرمستور الهواء الراجع [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]اشاره اللمبه الخضراء 4 مرات – عطل فى ثرمستور المبادل الحرارى للوحده الداخليه وممكن يكون هناك نقص فى شحنه التبريد او كويل متسخ او فلتر هواء مسدود او المروحه الداخليه لا تعمل .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]اشاره اللمبه الخضراء 9 مرات – عطل ادى الى تشغيل الكباس .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]اشاره اللمبه الخضراء 10 مرات – عطل فى وحده [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]eeprom [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] الموجوده بوحده التحكم الالكترونيه بالوحده الداخليه .[/FONT]*


----------



## محسن يوسف (26 أغسطس 2011)

> *والكود عندي يعني بعد الترجمه خطأ في الوحده فماذا تعني الوحده في جهاز التكييف *



فى الغالب ان العطل الذى لديك هو ان الكباس لا يعمل .


----------



## الباحث عن المعرفه (26 أغسطس 2011)

اخي محسن اشكر ردك السريع ومتابعتي 

اود ان اطرح عليك المشكله سريعا لعلك تكون السبب في مساعدتي
اولا كان التكييف يعمل بصوره رائعه في البدايه وبعد ذلك بدا تبريده يقل ويحدث اصوات مزعجه والان توقف التبريد تماما المروحه فقط تعمل لمده ساعه ثم تتوقف ويعطني الكود السابق ذكره على شاشة الجهاز ولايوجد عندي لمبات تضىء وتنطفىء 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الباحث عن المعرفه (26 أغسطس 2011)

محسن يوسف عبد البا قال:


> فى الغالب ان العطل الذى لديك هو ان الكباس لا يعمل .


 
رائع منك تحديد المشكله اذا كان العطل كما ذكرت في الكباس 
هل يمكن اصلاحه 
ام تغييره 
وهل ثمنه مرتفع 
متوفر ام لا 
وشكرا لوقتك الثمين معي


----------



## محسن يوسف (26 أغسطس 2011)

> *رائع منك تحديد المشكله اذا كان العطل كما ذكرت في الكباس
> هل يمكن اصلاحه
> ام تغييره
> وهل ثمنه مرتفع
> ...



لابد من ان تقوم بالبحث عن متخصص فى صيانه التكييف ليكشف لك عن الجهاز ويعرف بالضبط اين المشكله ولو كان العيب فى الكباس انصحك بعدم اصلاحه ويتم تغييره ويفضل تغييره بنفس النوعيه والقدره ولو غير متواجد فلابد وان يكون بنفس القدره واتمنى ان اكون قد افدتك .


----------



## الباحث عن المعرفه (26 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي المهندس محسن على وقتك وجهدك معي


----------



## الباحث عن المعرفه (27 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الفاضل على وقتك وجهدك معي


----------

